# Got myself an XMas present



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

A windshield washer fluid heater!
No more scraping windows for this guy!


----------



## RDWRER (May 24, 2018)

Got my Christmas present already.










I'll be wired and ready to go all January.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Kevin Kargel said:


> A windshield washer fluid heater! No more scraping windows for this guy!


A garage to park your car inside would have been a nicer present.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Kevin Kargel said:


> A windshield washer fluid heater!
> No more scraping windows for this guy!
> View attachment 388441


" HAPPY MOTORING "!


----------

